# Rotator Cuff Injury



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

tripper said:


> Have any of you guys had Rotator Cuff injuries? Did you have to get surgery? How long did it take to recover? Would you say your arm is 100% back to normal?
> 
> THank, your replied are greatly appreciated



-Nope, never had one.
-Yes, you would need surgery. If it's a full thickness tear, then you need one asap before the tendon retracts.
-Recovery time depends on the extent of injury and the surgical intervention. Average 2-3months give or take a few weeks.
-No reason why it couldn't get back to normal (case to case basis). May even get stonger than before.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wait till you get the results back, atm you are just assuming thats what has happened but it may not have.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i just came off a rotator cuff

it's either surgery now or wait 3 months for it to heal

is the pain associated with certain movements or is it more of a general all-around pain?


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

It usually hurts when I move. If I am not moving my arm, I barely even notice it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

and do you have full movement despite the pain?


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm only through two years of med school, and have yet to cover any orthopedics. This is NOT a professional opinion, and should not be viewed as such. However, I do know a bit. And, as someone previously mentioned, don't get too worked up until you get the MRI and have an Orthopedist give his/her opinion.

Surgery will depend on the results of the MRI, as well how well you can exhibit full range of motion. If you have a complete tear, then you are definitely going to surgery. If you have a partial tear, then it will depend on the degree of the tear, as well as the range of motion. To the best of my knowledge, a shoulder is never 100% after surgery. HOWEVER, if you are diligent to the utmost degree with physical therapy and continue to keep the shoulder and its stabilizing muscles strong, then you won't notice a deficit.

If you have a partial tear and can exhibit an adequate range of motion, then conservative care is suggested. This does not involve surgery, but does involve immobilization of the shoulder for a while and pain meds. After a certain period of time, you will undergo intensive physical therapy. AGAIN, diligence in following a physical therapy regimen and keeping the shoulder health is key. Too many patients slack off during physical therapy and then complain that their shoulder, knee, etc. never feels the same.

In the mean time consistently ice it and take anti-inflammatories (advil, ibuprofen) as directed on the bottle. And, when I say ice it consistently, make your best attempt to do 20 minute intervals as often as possible. Make sure there is some sort of cloth barrier between the ice and your skin so as not to destroy your nociceptors or irritate the skin.

Again, the information I have provided is NOT a professional opinion, and should not be viewed as such.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I had surgery for a full thickness tear 2 years ago, after falling much the same way you did. Honestly, the recovery kind of blows if you're a really active person. You'll have little to no use of your shoulder for a couple months, and will need fairly extensive physical therapy. I was told 1 full year for full recovery, and that was my experience. I was back in the gym after 3 or 4 months, though I had to take it pretty easy with my shoulder for a while. The upside is, now that I'm fully healed, I don't notice any deficiency in that shoulder. I mean, doing yoga, or other stretches, I'd say I maybe have 95% of the range of motion that I have in the other shoulder, but it's nothing that affects any of my activities.


Like others have said, don't freak out until you get the MRI. If it's a partial tear you won't need surgery, as they'd have to tear it the rest of the way. If it is a full thickness tear, then surgery is the only fix, as it will never heal on it's own since the muscles pull the tear apart. If you do have to have surgery, don't skimp on the physical therapy afterwards. It's not overly pleasant, but that's what I attribute me getting full function of my should back to.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank for all the replies guys I greatly greatly appreciate it. 

Billygold18 - you said I should ice it every day. Does it matter that this is 2 weeks after the injury happened??


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Icing is most critical during the initial injury and the days that follow. Unfortunately you have missed out on a lot of the benefit that could be gained from reducing initial inflammation, which can cause further tissue damage. However, you can still benefit from doing cycles of icing and heating a few times a day. If you are feeling pain, use advil or ibuprofen. Try not to use the shoulder too much.

This is not a professional opinion, and should not be viewed as such. (Sorry to repeat this, but it's just something that has to be done these days.)


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if you immobilize your shoulder, it will lock the fuck up and you will have incredible pain trying to get it moving again


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to a top orthopedic surgeon who specializes in sports medicine and the shoulder joint especially if you need surgery. It makes a big difference in the type of outcome you can expect. I would not trust a general orthopedic surgeon to perform rotator cuff surgery. You are much better off seeing a top specialist with a lot of experience with shoulder injuries and fellowship training in sports medicine. A specialist like Dr. James Andrews would be ideal. http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/524344


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

don't treat this injury lightly. baby the heck out of it and DON'T use it for anything. don't lift things with it. don't raise your arm above your shoulder or straight out etc. this injury sucks... laying off for a few months (if it avoids surgery) is well worth it. 

i just had a rotator cuff injury a few months ago. took two+ months with another month or two to get most of my strength back. i'd say it's about 90% back. mine was a partial tear though. not complete.

you might want to ask the doc about a sling to take some pressure off of your shoulder if you aren't able to rest it all the time. they'll tell you later on when you should start trying to get some movement back etc.


----------



## ethelbenny (Jun 28, 2016)

buggravy said:


> I had surgery for a full thickness tear 2 years ago, after falling much the same way you did. Honestly, the recovery kind of blows if you're a really active person. You'll have little to no use of your shoulder for a couple months, and will need fairly extensive physical therapy. I was told 1 full year for full recovery, and that was my experience. I was back in the gym after 3 or 4 months, though I had to take it pretty easy with my shoulder for a while. The upside is, now that I'm fully healed, I don't notice any deficiency in that shoulder. I mean, doing yoga, or other stretches, I'd say I maybe have 95% of the range of motion that I have in the other shoulder, but it's nothing that affects any of my activities.
> 
> 
> Like others have said, don't freak out until you get the MRI. If it's a partial tear you won't need surgery, as they'd have to tear it the rest of the way. If it is a full thickness tear, then surgery is the only fix, as it will never heal on it's own since the muscles pull the tear apart. If you do have to have surgery, don't skimp on the physical therapy afterwards. It's not overly pleasant, but that's what I attribute me getting full function of my should back to.


Did you continue snowboarding after your surgery?


----------

